# Higurashi no Naku Koro ni



## Inunah (Jan 8, 2010)

Will someone get all the existing copies of every DVD for Higurashi no Naku Koro ni and burn them? They end happier than they should, aren't scary enough, and the gore is mediocre.

If it were to stay alive, it would need to be 100x scarier, more gore, and less happy.

Too bad it doesn't have that.

So who wants to burn all existance of the DVDs?


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 8, 2010)

.


----------



## Inunah (Jan 8, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> GRAAAGHHH!! I AM A MANLY MAN WHO NEEDS MORE RIP AND TEAR IN MY KAWAII JAPANESE ANIME NOT THIS KIDDY HIGURASHIT.
> 
> I would never try to quench a horror thirst with anime, as creepy as Higurashi may be.


Well, it wasn't scary enough. Nothing's scary enough. Paranormal Activity isn't scary. 

How do I quench my horror thirst with nothing existing that's scary enough?


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 8, 2010)

Read the VN.


----------

